# Pollenating females



## lkbkr102 (Jan 14, 2007)

This is the first time that I am breeding my plants in an attempt to produce my own seeds.  When I pollenate them, are the hairs supposed to change color?  They seem to have turned brown and orange.


----------



## Hick (Jan 14, 2007)

..yup...


----------



## SFC (Feb 17, 2007)

LOL. They will turn brown within a day or two. Then you will notice the calyx's will fatten right up. That is the seed growing. Good luck with it,and be very careful with that pollen. I liek to pollenate the females seperately in a different room. Once I brush the pollen on  I will wait an hour or so, and then give her a good soaking with a spray bottle.   It is suprisingly easy,and you will likely end up with more seeds than you planned LOL.


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 20, 2007)

I pollenated my last crop of white widow only a couple budsites and wound up with a few hundred seeds mostly from those buds, but I've also found a stray seed here and there thruout the entire crop.  Not very many, but a few.

Pollen is very concentrated.  I was very careful, and still got "plenty" of seeds.


----------

